# What is giving you best flavour



## Stranger (8/3/22)

What are you finding works for you ?

I have added squonk as a fully saturated vape may be your preference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/3/22)

Methinks Squonk and RDA can be classified as one. I understand what youre trying to say, but it's initially fully saturated whether you drip or squonk.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DougP (8/3/22)

I shall be the first to specifically name a brand..

Sigfried Vapefly Mesh RTA.

It has no juice wicking ports to shove cotton in instead it has 2 juice ports directly under the cotton.
It is also 100% leak proof and absolutely no dry hits.

Flavor on this RTA is the best I have ever got. 

I also own numerous RDTA's, RDA's, RTA's and squonkers (both mesh and round wire coils types) and nothing comes close to this RTA for ease of build, flavor and no leaking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/3/22)

DougP said:


> I shall be the first to specifically name a brand..
> 
> Sigfried Vapefly Mesh RTA.
> 
> ...


If you mean the Vapefly Mesh RDTA, then I have to agree ... It's a flavour banger of note!


----------



## DougP (8/3/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> If you mean the Vapefly Mesh RDTA, then I have to agree ... It's a flavour banger of note!


Nope it's a RTA









Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/3/22)

DougP said:


> Nope it's a RTA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! ... and down the Rabbit Hole we go ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DougP (8/3/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Damn! ... and down the Rabbit Hole we go ...


Trust me you won't go wrong with this one 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (9/3/22)

Me and mesh do not get on well together. I have the Vapefly mesh and the Slatra and both have coils in them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/3/22)

Stranger said:


> Me and mesh do not get on well together. I have the Vapefly mesh and the Slatra and both have coils in them.


We're all different and we all have different tastes, and ... we're all right 
I like the flavour saturation / intensity of a mesh device, and I like the warmth of a coil in a small chamber, aka MTL, hell on occasion I even enjoy a "cigar" / DL device

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (9/3/22)

I am surprised the pod users have not gotten to vote yet, some of the pods are very good on flavour

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/3/22)

Stranger said:


> I am surprised the pod users have not gotten to vote yet, some of the pods are very good on flavour



There are some good RDTA's and Boro Bridges too...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Timwis (9/3/22)

baksteen8168 said:


> Methinks Squonk and RDA can be classified as one. I understand what youre trying to say, but it's initially fully saturated whether you drip or squonk.


Agree I don't see how squonk is even relative to flavour!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (9/3/22)

Put RTA simply because that's how I normally vape and definitely get better flavour than with commercial coils (although the gap is closing), can't disagree with those that put RDA though I just don't tend to use RDA's so much as I prefer the convenience of an RTA!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (10/3/22)

I think that unless you are extremely consistent with dripping, squonking provides a very consistent vape. I tend to squonk after every pull and this keeps that cotton saturated and full flavored with each draw. With dripping you can lose flavour as the juice runs low.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (10/3/22)

I seem to always end up back on my gear rta. 

Flavour is spot on and building and wicking is stupidly simple even for a stupid simpleton like me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YzeOne (10/3/22)

DougP said:


> I shall be the first to specifically name a brand..
> 
> Sigfried Vapefly Mesh RTA.
> 
> ...


I have heard great things about this atomizer - however finding one is a mission

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/3/22)

I was heavily into my Reos for several years (mech squonkers)
but last 2yrs or so I’ve found happiness with my rebuildable MTL tanks (RTAs)
each dialed in with a good juice I like

i know them well and haven’t changed for a while

experiment occasionally with a new juice but hardware has been consistent 

my Evod (commercial coil small MTL) is my backup and for going out

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## DougP (11/3/22)

YzeOne said:


> I have heard great things about this atomizer - however finding one is a mission


Finding them is a mission.. 
I found 1 at Sir Vape and 1 at AllDayVapes.

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YzeOne (11/3/22)

DougP said:


> Finding them is a mission..
> I found 1 at Sir Vape and 1 at AllDayVapes.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk



AllDayVapes are all sold out with the atty's & only have the complete kit Sir Vape has the whole kit in black. I want just the atty in SS as most reviewers have written off the mod as sub par to power the atty & sticking the atty on a regulated mod a far better experience . But thanks for your help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (11/3/22)

YzeOne said:


> AllDayVapes are all sold out. Sir Vape has the whole kit in black. I want just the atty in SS as most reviewers have written off the mod as sub par to power the atty & sticking the atty on a regulated mod a far better experience . But thanks for your help
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No prob 
I would buy kit just to get atty and bin
the mod it comes worth as it is not worth it
Chat to @YeOldeOke at AllDayVapes maybe he can bring one in for you.

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YzeOne (11/3/22)

Will do - thanks Doug


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (18/3/22)

YzeOne said:


> Will do - thanks Doug
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chat to @JurgensSt he has a SS one for sale still I think

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YzeOne (18/3/22)

I managed to get a SS kit from @YeOldeOke & I am HUGELY impressed by both his service & the kit itself. 
It's gonna be a long while before I buy another atty

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP (18/3/22)

YzeOne said:


> I managed to get a SS kit from @YeOldeOke & I am HUGELY impressed by both his service & the kit itself.
> It's gonna be a long while before I buy another atty


There you go 
I told you this RTA is next level 
Now you need to get the wotofo kanthal 0.18 ohm mesh strips (AllDayVapes has) and shove them in there and sit back and enjoy..






Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

